# New addition to the family



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is the newest addition to my family. Jayna Gail was born yesterday at 5:56 PM. Look at the long, dark hair! Good thing she takes after her mother.










Here she is with Daddy and her big brother Jackson.










I will be busy and away from here for a few days. Play nice!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new hunting partner.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Congrats Fallguy! I'm really happy for ya, she's gonna be a great predator hunter some day!

So, does this mean you're in the market for TWO new guns now?


----------



## captdave (Apr 19, 2007)

Shes going to rule the house in no time. No sleep for you.  Congrats .:beer:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

congrats dude


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

thats awesome congrats


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The proud Papa, good to hear and see. Congrats !!! :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats Fallguy. When I read the title of this thread I had something totally different in my mind, like a new Calling Rifle. While a new Calling Rifle would be great a new daughter is gonna be forever and priceless.

Please extend my Congratulations to Mrs. Fallguy also.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Cngrats to you and your family.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I think we are all glad she takes after her mother. Endless congrats Fallguy.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

Congratulations on the new youngster! Probably more of a thrill that calling a "fourple" :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

maybe her first words will be "i want a yote rifle" jk


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> Congratulations on the new youngster! Probably more of a thrill that calling a "fourple" :beer:
> 
> Jaybic


LOL yeah now I have my own fourple (me, wife, and two kids). The first night in the hospital room she was sucking on her hand and making the BEST lip squeaks I ever heard. I was pretty envious! LOL :lol:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Record her crying and then use that sound to call coyotes. Might be fun to try.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is nothing better than holding that new baby and just not thinking of anything else.

Congrats.


----------

